# thinnest and adhesive mirror?



## mailint

I need to find the thinnest flat or flexible mirror on commerce to cover an area of some square inches/cm, for reflecting light...
Have you ever seen mirrors thin like (or less than) a sheet of paper and possibly adhesive? do you know where I can find one?


----------



## mailint

I mean something like this but even thinner:


----------



## gadget_lover

I don't know of any. What are you going to use it for?

Daniel


----------



## mailint

gadget_lover said:


> I don't know of any. What are you going to use it for?
> 
> Daniel


 
I want to put many LEDs without reflector on the head of my cellular phone and I want to add a slide-out mirror panel to the back of it so that when I slide it out the emission radius is reduced/concentrated from an half-sphere to an half-half-sphere to better lighten the floor when I'm walking 

See here for my beta realization: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2210021#post2210021


----------



## sgtgeo

I would think some mylar would do well, like in the silver foil type baloons. not sure about the adhesive. I'd probably spray the back with 3M adhesive


----------



## mailint

sgtgeo said:


> I would think some mylar would do well, like in the silver foil type baloons. not sure about the adhesive. I'd probably spray the back with 3M adhesive


 
Wow I like this "Mylar"! Thanks for the info!





http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=256
reflective - .002(?!) thick






http://cgi.ebay.it/Mylar-Reflective-Film-1mil-50-x-100-Hydroponics-HPS_W0QQitemZ250181365899
95% - 99% reflective - 1mil thick






http://cgi.ebay.it/Sunleaves-Mylar-Reflective-film-4-x-25-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ190163003556
98% reflective - 1mil thick 

Other Mylar films on sale found here:
http://www.google.com/products?q=mylar+reflective

I found much interesting informations about Mylar here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mylar
For example I found that the scientific/not commercial name of the material is boPET.

Given that I read on Wikipedia that a common mirror reflects only 80% of the light, it seems that this Mylar can be the most reflective material ever produced!

Now I'm researching to find the most reflective <=1mil. thick Mylar on sale...

Thanks again!


----------



## mailint

What do you think about these other three?

*Film, 3M(tm) Silverlux Silver Reflective*
"Silver film applied to existing fluorescent lamps to increase light in buildings
(Construction and Home Improvements Div.)"
discontinued by 3M?

*Anolux® MIRO-SILVER* 
"The best performing lighting sheet in the world is Anolux® MIRO-SILVER®, with an unmatched minimum total reflectivity (TR) of 98%" and minimum total specular reflectivity of 94% (tech. details here: http://www.anomet.com/reflective_products.html)

*Gore(tm) DRP(r) Diffuse Reflectors*
"The highest diffuse reflectance in the world"
"It is available in sheets as thin as 0.25mm up to 3.0mm. Reflectance increases somewhat with thickness, but even at 1.0mm, reflectance is 98.5%" (tech. details here: http://www.gore.com/MungoBlobs/GORE_DRP_Diffuse_Reflectors_Technical_Information.pdf)


----------



## eyeeatingfish

I dont think youll get much thinner than that. 
Be careful not to wrinkle the stuff then working with it.


----------



## mahoney

Cleanliness and smoothness of the substrate is important when gluing mirrorized Mylar down, a small speck of dust under the mirror surface will look like a mountain.


----------



## mailint

eyeeatingfish said:


> I dont think youll get much thinner than that.
> Be careful not to wrinkle the stuff then working with it.


 
Well I don't search for more thinnes at this point. I search for more reflectivity. Given the little surface that I need the cost is not an important factor for me.
The wrinkling property scares me.. I'll see...


----------



## mailint

mahoney said:


> Cleanliness and smoothness of the substrate is important when gluing mirrorized Mylar down, a small speck of dust under the mirror surface will look like a mountain.


 
I think that smoothness has an huge importance if you use it as a mirror to see your face, but for reflecting light do you think it's so important?
if 1% of the surface reflects on another direction it doesn't seem so important to me...


----------



## mahoney

A little lump under the Mylar under won't make a difference in reflecting light off a flat panel, but if you are trying to do a perfect job, ... or trying to line a different type of reflector... Anyway, it's something I learned the hard way.


----------



## mailint

mahoney said:


> A little lump under the Mylar under won't make a difference in reflecting light off a flat panel, but if you are trying to do a perfect job, ... or trying to line a different type of reflector... Anyway, it's something I learned the hard way.


 
Ok, thanks for the advice. I'll keep particular attention to clean the surface before attaching the Mylar film.


----------



## mailint

I created a concept picture of my project:






See my other thread about my modded 400 lumen 2x Rebel cell. phone: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2210021


----------

